# Who Presses the Best Vinyl Records?



## varty101 (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently bought some "original issue" Cure vinyl records (UK pressings) however I am wondering if they are the real deal. They seem flimsy and the covers seem a bit cheap. A friend remarked that his original issue German pressings of the same albums are a better quality, simply because everything in Germany is made better. Is this true?

Is it true that an original issue German pressing of a Cure LP is better than an original issue UK pressing of the same record?


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I don't think you can generalize production quality that much: quality may vary between pressing plants within the same country, and may also be dependent on what quality was ordered in the first place.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

have not bought vinyl for many years but when I was the better records were mostly the gold level label,, 

just looking at all my classical guitar records and the companies I have are:

Deutsche Grammophon
Westminster gold
Angle gold
Decca gold
Columbia
RCA red series

have many other brands and ya can certainly tell the difference,, either they used a lesser equipment, studio for the recording or copied it from something but what I hear in music quality using the same equipment is very noticable,, 

Derry


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that one guy would only buy the 200gram LP's. He also mentioned that the older pressings, when vinyl was king, weren't as good as they generally made records then for the lowest common denominator (as CD's seem to get treated sometimes these days). Now, LP's are only for people with hi-end systems, so they seem to be made to higher level of quality. 

Again, this is just a regurgitation of what I read from someone.


----------

